#   >       140

## vic65

,       ...
      ,          20-50 ,
       Contest           71
 (     )       ....
,         ,       ...
        ,    ...                   TV ...

*   !*



                                       ...

      ,        ...









(         )         .
        24                 20  ,          (          ...)            1  40-100                 ,         1-2 .           1-1                .           ""

         ,     ,
  ,               ,      ,   (        )    (     )                 .                    ,                  " "         ,              ...

* 


*

----------


## tournai

*1*      a  .
,         , ..     R1.

----------


## 240

[/B][/QUOTE]
        ,   .       .        ,    ,    ,      ,     ,   . .         .     ,   .    .     -  .  ?         ,, .     . .      10   .  .      ..  ,, RX6LAO.
PS:      -.         .  0,05-0,1       .

----------


## LY1SD

> .


    - " " - .  ,   ,     -  85 ,  105 .  - .

----------


## R4IMM

+3240      ,   43.

----------


## vic65

> 1.     1-1   -  ,   
> 2.     1?
> 3     .   1     
>           .
> 
> .


                       ,                         (  )    1  :Crazy: 
      ...     21 4    17523-85

       .....

*  10 ():*




> ,   .  ,   .   1? ,      .


    ,       !  !

----------


## ua3urs

> ,   .


 ,     ,       . ,   140,     (),    .

*  7 ():*




> .....


 "" ,    .

----------


## RU9CA

> .





> ,   140,     (),    .


,     -     ,   ,       .

    -     , ,       .
 -    .
 ,    ..  ,    ,  .
    .
,    .
  , -,    !

----------


## ua9si

....       .....

 
        -0.63    
*HFuser 
   -26.    -21.   4 ,   .
     120 .
  - .    100     75-40.
  -         2.5--3 .    
    .
  .  -   
       .
*

----------


## vic65

,
       177    2.35 
  750     1.06 
   230    0.9. 




           25          , 
                           5000            " "

     150 

      (   )        223    220 .         ,               1000            ,                ?

         ,                   ...



          17.0  12.6  2.35                      

 

                          ...

       ,         (      ...)           .

       ...

    .








*     ...               ,
                  ...  
*

----------


## vic65

.... 



> ,   ,     ,      .   ,   ,     ,       .      .      .   ...     .      .   200 ,    .     ,  ,     .      ,     100-150,        .     ,   ,    .  ,    .    ,       " ",   .       .
>       .   400-450 ,    .  ,           .  ,   .      .     .   ...

----------


## HFuser

> 1000


       .       ...

----------


## yurio

> 1000             ,                 ?
>        10:1.


    ,    ,  ,        ,    , . . .  -   .

----------


## tournai

> [CENTER]


    .
      2 mH (),       -   "".
  :*           140???*
 .
P.S.      . ?

----------


## tournai

> .    1 .     ,    ,    . ,        .   .


    .




> *         !!!!!*
>     .
>       2 mH (),       -   "".
>   : *          140???*
>  .
> P.S.      . ?


To: vic65 *(un8gv)*
*          140???*
    -    43,           ?  :Wink: 

   .

----------


## DL2BDA

,   ,   .      .         .   ,    .8 ,.72.
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/search.php...944&pp=&page=7

      ...,  ,  ,  ,     ,   !    ,    !  ,    20.   4 !
     .!  ,   ...   ,    ,     ( ),   ,    .     .
73!

----------


## HFuser

> ,     .


,     .   ,    . 



> ?


 ,  .    .  ,     .     ?     ,   .
  , - .       .          ,     . 



> 2  mH (),       -    "".        2 ,


.    ,     .        ,           F,   /   N .    2  2       1,8 .             ,        .     -        .

----------

"" .    "" .   ,        - "" 10 ,  .
         .     137.          .!!

----------

ua3urs  -  .        ,   . ( "")        " "         .     ,        "  " 
    .      ""    -   .

   .  .  .          .        .  .      .  . 
 .     .

----------


## Anatoly_A

> Jamicon,  - Rubicon.


,      ... ,  .





> -    .


 .  - ,  -   .       -  .





> LC,      ESR.


   (, ,  ()  )         .  ,     /  .
   ,    ,     ,   .     "  ".    . 
  ,    ,         ,   ,  .     "".     .




> 


..., ,    .   ,    :      .
73!

----------


## Anatoly_A

> ,          .


 ""  "".    ,     .    -   .
http://www.google.ru/#sclient=psy&hl...w=1158&bih=695

----------


## RK4CI

> ,    : 75-4 0,22 1000.


    .  1   500 .

----------


## ZLK

> .  1   500 .


 ,  ,    .      75     10     :   ,  75  .

----------


## Volandus

> - " " - .


      6-103-4      2-2.4.      ?      ?

----------


## LY1SD

> 6-103-4      2-2.4.      ?      ?


        -      .  ,   ,     1 12   25 .      -     .        ,      ,    .      - / . 
--------------
     "** ** " -    .   "** * "*,          .         -    ..  ,     ()    - .         .     ,    .  -    .          . ,      ,     .  ().  .     - /  (, ),  ,  ESR, . . ,  .   ( ESR  )    .
-----------------------------
     WIMA,       2,5, .  .   ,        ,  . WIMA -   ( ,   ).   ,    (  )       .

----------


## tournai

> .    .


    ...   . ,  ,   .      ,   140.

----------


## LY1SD

**,   ,     ""   .     -      . , .

----------


## LY1SD

> -         ?


       ?         ?           .        .    - . 
    ( 15-5).  , ,       ,    -  .       . . *  "  "    ,       * ,        .    .  ,               .     .      U  2,5,   2-      .

----------


## LY1SD

> #38 #49 ?


     .     (  ),      ,   ()       .     .           . 



> ,   ?


,  .  - "  " -      ,         ,   .       .

----------


## dl4tnr

2.2    -.
     ;
 2300  3250  100 3000 -81


0.37   2300  2150  150
0.5   2300  2100 200

0.37 3250  2850-400
0.5 3250  2750-500

  .  -  1500 1       .      3    3     9      3   3.

----------

> 3    3


       .         ,       .     210 - 10  1000.  4       .

----------


## UB3RBU

> 210 - 10  1000.  4       .


   140     .      140      .

----------


## LY1SD

> .


    ,    .     .   " " KY255 (225? -    ),  , 1200 3.  .   -   ~6,  - ~10.

----------

LY1SD    ""     : "            ?
     ,-   ???

----------


## LY1SD

> ?


  ,   ,   ?  ,   .  ( )   ,   . ,   .



> ""     :


  .



> -   ???


        " ".   ,   .

----------


## LY1SD

> 150-200   400     .


      1-1,5,   .   ,  ,    .     .       ()    - .

----------


## Bratelly

> **                                     210 - 10  1000.


 
 :Smile:

----------


## dl4tnr

> 



   10A10   .
        .

----------


## LY1SD

> 6000       , -        . 
>      ,    ?


     -  ,   -.       ,    .   .             -100,  100-200 ,    ,      5,   -     , 4.   , hi!

*  5 ():*




> Alex,   7   ?   .


,    - **    .     .  7 -  . .       .

----------

> 7 -  .


 7  ,    . :Smile:

----------

> ; 
>  2300  3250


  .      U*1,4=U.
 2300*1,4=3220.    U= U* 1,2. 
 2300* 1,2=2760.     .     .  ,       .........
 http://free-kniga.ru/index.php?optio...775&Itemid=129    .

----------


## dl4tnr

-  200 .

----------


## dl4tnr

-            3 ,         :Crazy: .        .          .

    .       100                .           .      10n       .

----------


## ua4dt

> ,          .


   "  ".     ,     " ".
      ""        ?

----------


## Vic_599

> "  ".     ,     " ".
>       ""        ?


. 1)    ,      . 2)       ,          .    ,     . 
     :        GP,            -IV,    ,    ,    ,   (      ).  ,      (   160, 80 ),         ). :Super:

----------


## ua4dt

> ; "  "


!
  ,   ""    ,...  !



> -    .


,  . 
 ?      ,    (220)   ,        , -    .
   ,   ?       ,      (220) ? ..    ( )  "",    ?  (220)   "",  ?
*Vic_599*
<     >
  !

----------


## Vic_599

: http://rf.atnn.ru/s3/an-c00.html
    .         .
     - .             ,   .            .
   50      .

----------


## ua4dt

,  !
(:         )



> 50      .


   !
,   !
     .
  ,   ,....  !



> ""   .          .


    !    .    ? ,   ,  80-.   ...

----------

!       ?      !.    50. .

----------


## Vic_599

> !       ?      !.    50. .


-        ,    ,         .                .
   ,         ,     ,     .         ,  .

*  20 ():*




> ,                    .


      ,     .                -  ,  , ,       , .  ,    ,  ,     . ,    .

----------


## Anatoly_A

> ......      ""        ?


        .   .     :Smile:  -   ,  "   ".    .

----------


## R3QR

> 


 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=2909&page=6  53.
    KBU-10M.  1000, 10. 3 .  .  17-20 .

----------


## tournai

> ,     .              .


  "" ()   "".  ::::  -     .    ,     .





> .         ,       .



C   !  ,   , , 1010    .     
-   .

----------


## KENWOOD

10 380,     ,     1 ,

----------


## tournai

> . ".


,     , ..    .




> . .


 .

,        ,  ,  ,     :
 #106:
 :
*1.   tournai*
_     ,     .              ._

      :
 #52



> ,     .              .





> . 
>         "".


 ,    .




> **,   ,     ""   .     -      . , .


      .
  ,         ().




> ,    .   UA4CDT.


___,_  ,    _._

----------


## tournai

*: KENWOOD*
   ,       ( - ?),    . 
    - .
     ,     1  .     ,   16,       . 
      ,     .

----------


## UR7EY

> 10 380


       -140   .           . 
   ,       .         ,   5 .

----------


## Vic_599

> ,     ,         ,
>      ,


         ,    . 
     (  )     ( ).        .       .   (         )   ( )  .
           ().       FD4   FD3 ( ),      .
  (, )  : "     ".         .     "WAG" -    ,      : "   ".       ,   .
 "  ".   ,         ,     .    :Razz:

----------


## KENWOOD

> 


    ,    , 
 4    ,

*  7 ():*




> ,


  /    ""   ,  ,              .  , 1   2

----------


## R3BU

> .       ,      .      DL1KQ      .  ,   ,        .


   .          ,    ,     ,    .   -  +.    ,          . 
    =1        "0".     ,        .     1    ... 
            ,   -   .,       (  50-11-13).       .   :, , ....   ...
   -           ...
,          .

----------

> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=2909&page=6  53.
>     KBU-10M.  1000, 10. 3 .  .  17-20 .


10A10 -,     ...

*  5 ():*




> *       - UR4UV.*
>      ,      ,     .


  "". , ,  ...

----------

> .    . -      .      .            .


+100-  ...

----------

> ?


,   .. ...   , 85-  3,5 =33,  7,1=120 , -. ""  -   -,    ,   .  80=  ,  -, -  .     - -  - ??  -.

----------


## ES1BA

> , 85-  3,5 =33,


   33  ?!

----------

> 33  ?!


-330,   ...

, 


> -330,   ...


,  , ,  ,    =10 -  ...

----------


## R7AU

> ;  ,  ~7(10)  5 ;    ;     !!! 
>         ..... .............


,

----------


## R7AU

,   ,- ....

----------


## Vytas

> - -  - ??


     ,   ?
  ,     ? ,   ,  ?    ?
    ?
   ?
,      ... :Neutral:

----------


## ES1BA

> ,    3.5.


 



> ...   3.5.


 ?





> , 85-  3,5 =33,  7,1=120 ,

----------


## UB3RBU

?                .     .

----------


## Vytas

> ,     .


  ( )    . ,   ,     ,     .    . 


> ,     ? **


,  .    .    - .

----------


## Vytas

> 1200    F;  -1100     ...    ...


   .     .

----------


## Vytas

.      (),            .         .           .
    -  ,    :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## UB3RBU

*rv3seu*,       0.9      .

----------


## rv3seu

[QUOTE=ZLK;535249]*rv3seu*, 
            ,     10%   , 20%   10 ,          30% .                           ,          ,     ,   .        1 1.0     40     1 1.6   33      220   1   1.8 ,    1.6   2.2 . .          2.2         1.6       .    .

----------


## rv3seu

[QUOTE=ZLK;535550]       2 .  1 1.0             220     380   1.6 .     2300   -2  0,56      0.62 .     .   .     0.7   .           1.8   .    40 . . 8050.     1.6   8042    .

----------


## UA6BQQ

. 
    ???
    1.06    !!

----------

> ,   ?
>   ,     ? ,   ,  ?    ?
>     ?
>    ?
> ,      ...


, ,   -, ... ..  ""- 18.,  -  3,5   " ",       ""-  ""   -10 ..    ""        ?  -  ..    ,   ...  :Razz:

----------

> . 
> 
>        .       .....


A     ?

  ,         ()     :   .  ,   ,      V6.
      /      .       -    ,    ,  .
   ,        380  220 (    ).  ,   -  ,   ,      .       ,   .

----------

------

----------


## rv3seu

-       ??         , ,    .            .    24   4,  - 250       -1.06   ??     12.6,  7.2       1,5 ???

**

----------


## rv3seu

!!    ,    3 ,          3 .    1000   1   (  )    ,   ,                 -.

----------


## rv3seu

(    )     ,          V  N      * >*          √ D=0.8

----------


## rw3zg

> -1               ,     ,        -         ?


   ? -  ??? ,  -,       (220) ,     -       (     -! ) 

,  :  "        " -      -      .... !

----------


## RW4LLT

.

----------

:     -         ,        .
      ,     -    .

----------

,  ""    ,          , ,    -118  .     , , ,  -   .

----------

> ""     -161   ,  "",   ""      .


,
    ,         2000      3000    ""  ""  .
   ,                    .    ,         ,    .
    ,            - 47   4,7 .            -2.   RTTY    -78,    ,   .

----------


## R3MM

> ....    ,         2000      3000    ""  ""  .....


,    ,           ,            (    ).      1    -632.
    ?

----------

-, , .           .       ,    .

----------

60.     ,   .    .

----------

> ,      -13  -13    ?


 (    )!
,     -161?      , ..     ,    -    -.    ,   .       ?

----------


## UA3MCH

> ....................  ....................  ..........
>     ,         ,    .
> ....................  ....................  ..........


     ,            .  -     :Smile: 
 -  ,  ...




> .      ,         ,   .    ,


  ,      30 .   , ?.  ,    ,     .

----------

> ,      30 .   , ?.  ,    ,     .


  .  360  6,  60.     .



> (    )!


 



> ,     -161?       ?


          .   :



> ,      -140   .


. -,    :        ?    ,      ?

----------


## R3MM

> ......        ?    ,      ?


     ,       ,  " ", . .   .
   ,      ()  4   3 .
       ,         ( .   )




> 90 .      ...


    .  50% .

----------

> ,       ,  " ", . .   .


.         ?    ,     ?
     ,     . ,           ? 



> ,          ( .   )


    161  ?   ,    .
 -  ,  :           "-140"   .        ...

----------

,   .  50++   -4 +  +   50+50+      .
   ,       (  !!)         ,      ,  ,  ..  ..
        .

----------

